# Greatful Acres Bettas



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

We're not breeding just yet, but will be soon! We have a HUGE, 150 gallon tank that came w/ the house. It could hold probaly 50 bettas! We specialize in Veiltail/Crowntail crosses to make a nice-confirmationed fish. We also will be doing fullmoon, purebred Velitails, and purebred Crowntails. Prices depend on color, confirmation, breed, and temperment!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Cool  If you have any questions, feel free to ask! 150g tank is awesome, will hold a lot of bettas! Too bad they didn't leave breeding tanks and more grow out tanks


----------



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

Our plan is to let them get older, then to put the girls i'm selling in my 10 gallon tank, and put males in bowls. Sound like it'll work? :mrgreen:


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Umm.. yes and no. 

You will need separate breeding tanks, then grow out tanks (I prefer no less than 29gs per grow out, as you don't know how many in a spawn you will keep, etc). 

Once they start to fight you will then separate the males (once in a while a female) into containers to finish growing.. most breeders use 32oz deli cups, 32oz+ mason jars, beanie containers, etc.. should be of a decent size so they can finish growing before selling. I personally have 32oz deli cups, .33g, .66g, 1g, and 1.75g containers. 
Need a way to heat up every one of them - that is important. With multiple pairs of breeding, such as you are talking about, you would want to have a couple hundred of those containers.

The females can stay together until sold for the most part.. so you will want to make sure to have spare tanks, or even large 20+ gallon rubbermaide/sterillite containers to keep them in long term.. heated, lighted, etc if you don't have enough tanks to hold them all in.

See, the thing is you will need a couple different sized tanks.. one to breed in, and one to grow out in, and if needed, one to hold the ones for sale in. Unsure where you plan on breeding them and what you are going to grow them out in.. the 150g tank won't serve any purpose other than you can hold your females in that are for sale. You won't be able to breed in that tank, and I don't suggest growing them out in that tank as it takes a lot of work with cleaning multiple times a day and a 150g tank is just too large to clean properly and to feed in properly. 
But it would make for a great female holding tank.

You will also need multiple containers/tanks to hold all your breeding fish in as well.. lots of money, space and time is put into breeding just one pair of bettas... multiples like you are wanting will need quite a bit.

As for your selling plans.. make sure you know how/where to sell.. know veiltails are very hard to get rid of, know when/how to mix fin types, know the standards for the different fin types (as you may breed X fin type, but they aren't the standard so you won't be able to sell them for the prices others go for, etc)... temperament plays no part in sales.. as these fish are all generally the same. Color will depend on how it is colored - know when irids are welcomed and not, know whether or not red wash is good, etc etc..


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Myates +1

I dont really understand how crossing ct and vt will create better conformed fish


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

It won't.. it'll create VTs with different lengths of fins and raggedy at the end. Some types you can mix to help improve a line - say a CTxHM to get the CT to a 180, but that generally takes a few generations and inbreeding. 

I would do some research on how to breed properly - ask different questions, read many different sites as there are so many ways to breed.. but there is still a basic that needs to be met. 

Also study some on genetics, form standards, etc.. so you know what to look for when breeding/selling.. just tossing in a couple fish together can result in fish that are undesirable.. even HMs that are one of the top favorites, you only get a handful that are good and that people will want to buy.. and that is using good parents/genes. Breeding HMxHM doesn't guarantee all HMs, so know what to look for so you don't mislabel them.. know which is a delta or a super delta.. if people believe they are purchasing one type, but getting another will not be happy.. you will have to refund, be out the money and the fish, and trust me.. breeders talk among each other and will give bad reviews if it's warranted.

So lots and lots and lots of research.. start small scale then work up from that. Your 150g isn't a starting place, like I said, it's only good for holding females for sale in. And even then you will have a lot of water changes with it and have to be vigilant as to not allow diseases in there, can run rampant when you have too many fish in one tank.

There are stickes at the top of this section.. start with those. We'll be happy to answer any questions you have.


----------



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

I don't think i'll have a prob selling the purebred VTs, prob right about the hybrid though... Ive been sharing on facebook, so shouldn't have probs w/ that either. But i can work harder than usual. Would a 5g do for just breeding? I mean, no housing, no other fish, just breeding? Then keep all babes in the 150g untill the males are at age, then bowl them, and sell? BTW, i'm younger than 20 ;-)


----------



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

Well, not well, but ok...


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

A 5g will be fine to breed in.. keep in mind for large spawns they may need to be moved sooner which could have an impact on them depending upon their size.

The 150... the only issues I see is you will have to be doing LARGE daily water changes, siphoning out the bottom every day.. it will be a lot of work and a lot of water - so expect a big jump in the water bill. You can't just pour new water in either.. have to do it slowly and have to make the new water match the old water in both chemistry and temp. If you have to replace even 50g of water.. that will take a long time - all day. And then repeat the process the next day. See how that could be a pain? 

And feeding *may* be difficult as well..

It would work for fish that are more adult and not as fragile.. ones that don't need the daily changes. But you will still need to do multiple changes a week once they are bigger.. so the bettas that are older and ready to sell can be in there easier than when they are first put in there. You tend to move them when they get about 5mm in size. They would get lost in such a big tank and may not find all the food you place in there.

It will also be easier to keep a smaller tank such as a 29g heated to 80+ than a 150g tank.

10gs are just as cheap (in many places cheaper) than 5gs.. the fry can stay in the 10g a bit longer.. so personally I would get a 10g to breed in, 29g to start growing them out in, and once they are 3.5 months+ move them to the 150 to hold them in.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

BettaBreeder99 said:


> I don't think i'll have a prob selling the purebred VTs, prob right about the hybrid though... Ive been sharing on facebook, so shouldn't have probs w/ that either. But i can work harder than usual. Would a 5g do for just breeding? I mean, no housing, no other fish, just breeding? Then keep all babes in the 150g untill the males are at age, then bowl them, and sell? BTW, i'm younger than 20 ;-)


I wish you well with your plans. I do disagree that you will have no problem selling purebred VTs. If you do manage to sell them it will likely be for far less than the cost of production. Getting quality breeding stock to start with is key to your success. Each spawn will require hundreds of hours of work to raise to maturity.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

There is nothing wrong with breeding veiltails persay if it's something you want to do, but keep in mind unless they are top notch or unusual most people will not pay more than about 5 dollars for one after all you can buy them anywhere else for that and I seriously doubt people will buy one then pay 35 dollars for shipping for one, which limits your buyers to being local, I am starting to see veiltails with nice colars as well as spadetails, which is nice to see they had disappeared for a time and dragon scales and other newer traits from other types of bettas


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

The spadetails I've seen were just young vts who eventually grew out to vt, but if you could get a stable spade strain that would be cool. Also try not to do reds and blues since they are everywhere, go for dragons and metallic and read up on standards if you want to make nice ones that people will want to buy


----------



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

I was just planning to sell the Veiltails starting at 4.00 for males and 2.00 for females... It depends on the other breeds...


----------



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

and thanks, trilobite.  I will get some spades if i can find them. Can u find out how much they usually sell for?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Spades are very rare and if someone comes across one, good luck getting them to sell it. I have yet to run into a true spade tail.


----------



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

Sounds like fun looking. I am very daring, afterall lol


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

You could try and selectively breed a strain from vts if you have the patience. It would be a fun project to try but will take many generations


----------



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

I aggree... Have looked many sites, but no spades... :-(


----------



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

I may end up stopping the search... Would love to have a black CT w/ red fins n such! Ive seen pics! Who'd visit/like my betta page? ;-) www.facebook.com/jenna'sbettabarn


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Don't have fb, sorry. Personally I would not breed vts (but I have thought about starting a fancy vt line with full fins). If you are looking for money, definatly do not breed vts. Try a pkxvt cross for spades?


----------



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

k, ty. I'm just breedeing vts for fun/pets for people so my other breeds wont have to be pets... My Cts/Fms will more than likely be from Thailand... Not for kids!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

What is a fm? And why would you say "not for kids"? That bugs me. Mo, a very good breeder, is eleven. I can tell you that I am not over 18. Another breeder who I won't name is not even a teenager yet. It bugs me when people say stuff like that, even though we likely have more experience then them. How about "not for beginners"?


----------



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

No, i'm talking about the fact that they are worth too much money (30$+ dollars) just to be pets! That's why I have the Veils by my side. And dude, I'm 11 too. I is turning 12 next month, matter of fact. i'm talking bout kids under 5! I have a 'friend' whos kid ripped up a betta and slapped on the floor! I'm sorry, but i'm not risking that!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Have you bred any bettas yet? C:

I'm interested to see any that you have done 

If you ask me, I'd save the 150 gallon for other fish, such as plecos, goldfish, oscars, whatevr you want. 

Also, while it may seem plausible to sell the fish for cheap, keep in mind that a single breeding can produce anywhere from 0 to 500 babies  That's a lot of time, money, and energy being spent xD


----------



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you for asking! No, we do not have any, yet. I'm ONLY going to get my bettas from ebay. But, I do not have Pay Pal yet... So far, ive reserved a CT and a Full moon for my Mom and Dad. He wants a Blk one with red dorsal fins and tail. And Mom wants a Red/White/blue one like my avatar. She keeps picking on me, lol! So, what color are u interested in?


----------



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

FMs I call Fullmoons.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

There is no fin type called Full Moons.. there are halfmoons and over halfmoons (HM, OHM), but no such thing as Full Moons... 

Many many many many many people get their pets and breeders overseas.. I've got a number of them myself. Be careful buying off of ebay, I know there are a few really good breeders that sell there, but if you really want a betta I would check out Aquabid. If you are only paying $30 for a betta + shipping then I would double check the fish and the way they are going to ship, as recommended overnight shipping alone is $35, then you have a transhipper fee, etc etc. One fish from overseas can easily run $60+. 

But first and foremost I would look into what it takes to breed.. you can say what you want, but it still sounds as if you don't know much about the different fin types.. which makes me think you don't know much about what breeding entails nor what you need to breed. Read the stickies, as they are good for getting the ball rolling, but it does take more than that to breed. It's a lot of money and time spent.. I spend hours a day in water changes alone - plus the feedings, etc. 

So do some more research before you spend hundreds of dollars on fish, make sure you know what you want and how to achieve it.. just because one fish is the color you want doesn't mean you will get any fry with those colors.

Good luck.


----------



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hmm. I thought there was a fullmoon... may be I got messed up.. I dunno. Yea, ive tried aqua bid before...


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

Ebay will not let anyone ship fish priority anymore,it has to be express.
So, the cost of the fish and another $35.00 for shipping,most will combine shipping.
I have seen some listings where the seller does not know 1 tailtype from another,alot are good fish,you just have to be careful and know what you are looking for!
Bill


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

BettaBreeder99 said:


> Hmm. I thought there was a fullmoon... may be I got messed up.. I dunno. Yea, ive tried aqua bid before...


Dont feel bad, Ive seen people use that term before, usually with OHM. Myates is correct, no such thing. It would be just a round ball of fins with 2 eyes sticking out. Being patient and finding good stock to breed with is highly recommended.


----------



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

Ive got my facts straight now, lol! Getting my females in soon.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Post pics when you get them! Did you go with aquabid?


----------



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

No, silly! I am waiting on the perfect girls, haven't bought any yet.  Good things come to those who wait!


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

logisticsguy said:


> I wish you well with your plans. I do disagree that you will have no problem selling purebred VTs. If you do manage to sell them it will likely be for far less than the cost of production. Getting quality breeding stock to start with is key to your success. Each spawn will require hundreds of hours of work to raise to maturity.


I actually have to agree with logisticsguy. I think you should get on aquabid and see what is most popular so you can start by establishing yourself, and then later you might have a better chance at getting purebred VTs sold. I personally am a fan of VTs, but there are usually under ten at a time on AB and go for really low prices. Also, VTs are widely available. People can pick them up at pretty much any petstore, so unless you are willing to spend every ounce of energy coming up with a VT line that has not been seen before, you may be digging yourself into a pit :/


----------



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm just going with pets for peeps. I dunno if I want any thing fancy or anything. But I do recommend walmart than petsmart. I had a betta 5 months before we left to visit my dying grandma compared to 5 days, ending up with utra severe fin rot and tail rot... eeee... O.O'


----------

